# 2011 vw jetta is so cheap



## panzerlehr4 (Sep 10, 2010)

I bought a new 2010 Jetta 2.5L Limited back in May 2010.... Im so glad I did. The Jetta VI is looking like total crap, at least inside. Look at some pics of a fully loaded Chevy Aveo, almost identical looking materials inside. Cheap ugly crap. I dont even wanna get started about the Jetta VI's mechanical shortfalls. Its very dissapointing. I fully understand VW's purpose behind cost cutting however, they are walking a fine line. They will surely alienate many of there life long enthusiasts and VW drivers. Also, VW is taking the Jetta back in time as far as technology and materials used. Cars are supposed to get better over time. I dont think Honda or Toyota have any plans on making there cars look and feel any cheaper to compete. Someoen is gonna leave Honda and Toyota for a VW and expect a much more upscale feel and find that is not the case, so then they will go back to their former favorite brand and stick with it, avoiding VW forever. And by the way, not only does the interior look cheap as hell, along with it comes a major loss in sound dampening materials. My old Jetta IV looked way better inside. The de-evolution of the Jetta is only a sign of things to come for all VW's. It will break my heart but i think, if VW dosnt realize its mistake im gonna have to switch to Audi products.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

I think the Golf/GTI is meant to be the quality product in that size category. The Jetta is for a different kind of customer (VW almost can't give one away in Europe). It's unfortunate, but the bulk of the USA customers are not "into" European capable automobiles.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

Today I was reading a review by James Healey on the new 2011 Buick Regal. The car is based on the Opel Insignia from GM's European division. Here's a quote that I think applies to the new Jetta as well:

"Driving enthusiasts may yearn for Detroit to import as-is those Euro-buggies that handle so well, seem so solid. But America generally prefers cars more inviting, sensible, refined and comfortable."

A lot of car buyers want something that will safely, reliably, and comfortably get them from Point A to Point B. A Toyota Camry doesn't really appeal to me, but after driving a few that my friends and coworkers own, I can see why people like them. They're easy to drive, reasonably comfortable, and reliable transportaton. Many of the buyers don't care if it has the fancy aluminum wheels or the simple steel wheels with wheelcovers. 

I haven't seen a new 2011 Jetta in person yet, but from the photos, it's appears to be a good looking car and the interior is reasonably attractive too even if the materials aren't fully up to VW's usual standards. The Routan's isn't either but it's still a pretty good vehicle.

With the new Jetta coming in at a very attractive price point, I suspect Volkswagen will sell a LOT of them here in the US.


----------



## Spinks (Jan 4, 2010)

papa_vw said:


> Today I was reading a review by James Healey on the new 2011 Buick Regal. The car is based on the Opel Insignia from GM's European division. Here's a quote that I think applies to the new Jetta as well:
> 
> "Driving enthusiasts may yearn for Detroit to import as-is those Euro-buggies that handle so well, seem so solid. But America generally prefers cars more inviting, sensible, refined and comfortable."
> 
> ...


I would buy a new Toyota before I bought a new VW. Nobody cares about looks anymore and it's sad but it's just how it is. Toyota is cheap, and extremely practical. Practicality is the #1 selling point of a car in America. The drivers here are just looking to get where they're going, in Europe the drivers want to DRIVE to where they're going. I know I'm a little off topic but I was responding to the article that the guy above was.


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

2 slow with drum brakes... hmm no thanks!!!


----------



## gtimusings (Nov 12, 2005)

No doubt the new Jetta is a step backwards. 

Too bad, selling to a price point only is not a good long term strategy.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

panzerlehr4 said:


> I bought a new 2010 Jetta 2.5L Limited back in May 2010.... .


How much was your Jetta when you bought it? Are you comparing to a MKVI at this price?


----------



## panzerlehr4 (Sep 10, 2010)

gizmopop said:


> How much was your Jetta when you bought it? Are you comparing to a MKVI at this price?


 I got my 2.5L Limited for aroud 21k. Im not saying the new jetta isnt a good deal for the money. It is superior in almost every respect to its competion, my point of the post is really that, like someone replied, marketing to a certain price point is not a viable long term strategy. For the most part, all german cars are constructed the same way, outa of the same quality materials and basically the same types of technology onboard. Lets just say, germans cars sell on their brand names. There are plenty of ppl driving vw's that can afford to drive and Audi or Mercedes, but the are loyal to their brand, VW. VW appeals to them for what it is and for the most part not its price. This new Jetta will fall short of most VW owners expectations. We are VWs bread and butter, Im sure they will lose some of us if this trend of "make it on the cheap" spreads to its other models.


----------



## SlammedDubTT (Feb 27, 2010)

panzerlehr4 said:


> I got my 2.5L Limited for aroud 21k. Im not saying the new jetta isnt a good deal for the money. It is superior in almost every respect to its competion, my point of the post is really that, like someone replied, marketing to a certain price point is not a viable long term strategy. For the most part, all german cars are constructed the same way, outa of the same quality materials and basically the same types of technology onboard. Lets just say, germans cars sell on their brand names. There are plenty of ppl driving vw's that can afford to drive and Audi or Mercedes, but the are loyal to their brand, VW. VW appeals to them for what it is and for the most part not its price. This new Jetta will fall short of most VW owners expectations. We are VWs bread and butter, Im sure they will lose some of us if this trend of "make it on the cheap" spreads to its other models.


 LOVE Audis. Would hate to say it but your right. VW has gone back in time.:banghead:


----------



## panzerlehr4 (Sep 10, 2010)

I went and looked that the new MKVI Jetta agian the other day. I checked out the base model with the 2.0 slow engine, and the 2.5 SEL, it was fully loaded. I truely left in tears. The sale persons even had the nerve to ask me how I like it compared to my 2010 2.5L Jetta Limited Edition, mine is fully loaded btw. All i could do is laugh. I was so thankfully I bought a 2010 instead of making the mistake of waiting for the MKVI only to have been dissapointed. I think the outside looks decent, and the inside is laid out well. If VW hadnt cheaped out on the building materials, sound proofing and other convienence features on the interior, id probably buy one. Ive read many times now, but it seems if you wanna get a true "Jetta" with true "Jetta" spirit your gonna have to wait for the GLI to come out.


----------



## TOMPASS (Apr 6, 2010)

Just got back from driving a Jetta VI SEL, tip, sport package @ $25K. This is the one I'd buy if I were in the market. I have a test drive route that I always use with a nice mix of freeway, hills, twisty bits 
and hills with twisty bits. 
Observations: 
Handling: Wasn't disappointed. Compared to my 4MO Passat (which is seriously better than the FWD Passat) nothing I couldn't live with. Stable, tossable, comfortable enough and overall, maybe 1 step below the Passat. The beam axle does not make this car a POS. But then there's the aftermarket... 
Steering: Overboosted. Americanized. Shame. 
Engine: First 2.5 I've ever driven. Quite peppy and responsive. Much better than I anticipated. I don't mind the growl as its pushed, but that's me. 
Styling: I posted a long analysis of the styling a while back based on photographs, and having seen it in the metal, my opinion hasn't changed. Its a very accomplished design, rewarding multiple viewings in different light. I still think either lose the chrome strip at the base of the side windows (only on the SEL from the cars I saw, and easily rectified by a trip to Pep Boys for some blackout tape) or continue it completely around the window. The only other thing I don't like are the little "points" on the forward edge of the lower spoiler. The simpler design of the Golf's works much better. 
Ah, the Interior: The overall design is fine-I like simpler rather than over-styled Definitely a couple of steps backward in terms of materials, though. In itself, not enough to make me reject the car outright, but something I'd notice and bug me every time I got in the car. My brother-in-law has a current generation Malibu with similarly hard plastics, albeit less "shiny". Other than the shine, I think the Jetta is competitive. I'm short, so the non-adjustable center armrest is pretty useless. Also, I've never liked lever adjustments for the seatback-put back the rotary knob. The sport package seats were fine-more bolstering wouldn't hurt. 
Price: The one I drove SEL tip/sport packge/mats, listed for $25,100. A comparably equipped Malibu 4cyl/2LT/ premium sound prices out at $25,305, a Sonata SE auto/sunroof at $25,915 and a Fusion SEL 4cyl auto/moon and tune at $24,925. None have a sport suspension. I'm aware VW sees the Jetta as a Civic/Corolla competitor, but if you compare interior dimensions, the Jetta slots pretty close to the Malibu and Fusion (the Sonata beats all of them). Its the


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

VW in Australia are expecting big things from the next Jetta,which is being launched in mid 2011. 

I am sure it will be good,as it is the Euro spec models,and am sure it will sell like hot cakes...


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

My two cents: 

After dealing with a sticky "soft touch" radio knob in our Eurovan and peeling "soft touch" interior door handles in both our Eurovan and New Beetles (2), I'd prefer quite a bit less of the "soft touch" interior appointments. Whatever is easier to keep clean and not need replacing is fine by me. 

90% of the buyers in the Jetta class probably don't really care what the interior parts are made of, just as long as they are functional and well laid out. 

I would imagine that VW is keeping an eye/ear on the Jetta VI feedback, but, if the sales/price point plan is successful, that will be the true deciding factor. 

Everybody thought the Jettarolla V was going to be a flop, but somehow VW was able to sell 90,000 plus per year..... 

Only time will tell.......


----------



## kokdiesel (Oct 10, 2010)

*Sell,sell,sell*

I think this is a marketing ploy from VW. I almost fell off my couch when I saw the price. Now, I'm not a new car buyer, been there n done that. But this will sell a lot of Jettas. In my eyes they want to go after the Toyota and Honda crowd. Some may say that VW's customers will shy away from this approach but I say that the hardcore VW fans will upgrade to a more VW like model with all the bells and whistles. But remember this is a Jetta, it competes in the like of the corolla,sentra ,mazda 3,focus,civic,etc. Don't get me wrong, you can't put these cars in the same lot, but as far as car sales goes all these cars are compact sedans. I'm excited to see how many of these cars will be sold. Just my thoughts.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

vwbugstuff said:


> Everybody thought the Jettarolla V was going to be a flop, but somehow VW was able to sell 90,000 plus per year.....


 Yes, initially I wasn't really pleased when the Jetta V came out in mid 2005; but I eventually warmed up to it in spite of the big chrome front end. It was really a pretty well accepted car by both tradtional Volkswagen customers as well as the general public. 

I think the Jetta VI is better than most else in it's class and price point so I'm pretty confident that it will be a big success. Looking forward to seeing one in person though.


----------



## goacom (Mar 3, 1999)

Compared to the Jetta IV which sold as much as 120K/yr, the Jetta V was not as successful. Likewise, the Passat B6 was quite a failure as compared to the B5, which at its peak was selling at 90K/yr. 

As far as the soft touch issues, they were resolved in the B6 and Jetta V. I owned both the B5/B6 and Jetta IV/V. 



vwbugstuff said:


> My two cents:
> 
> After dealing with a sticky "soft touch" radio knob in our Eurovan and peeling "soft touch" interior door handles in both our Eurovan and New Beetles (2), I'd prefer quite a bit less of the "soft touch" interior appointments. Whatever is easier to keep clean and not need replacing is fine by me.
> 
> ...


----------



## BetterByDesign (Sep 7, 2004)

You have to assume the new price point is meant to get NEW CUSTOMERS in the showroom only From that point on, those that dont know can either be impressed with a 2.0, which I find shocking, but will admit is a reliable simple engine; or be upsold once they move up from whatever similar price point Japanese car they were looking at. I have not seen the new jetta interior, but how bad can it be compared to the Honda/Toyota parts bin? 

I am not sure VW of America gives a flying #$% what present/previous VW owners think; VW needs NEW CUSTOMERS, making exisitng customers happy has never been and never will be priority


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

papa_vw said:


> Yes, initially I wasn't really pleased when the Jetta V came out in mid 2005; but I eventually warmed up to it in spite of the big chrome front end. It was really a pretty well accepted car by both tradtional Volkswagen customers as well as the general public.
> 
> I think the Jetta VI is better than most else in it's class and price point so I'm pretty confident that it will be a big success. Looking forward to seeing one in person though.


 I was a little concerned when we did the Ride and Drive that the car would not be well received, but I am being proved wrong! We have sold 5 2011 Jetta's this weekend and all of the customers owned other makes. They did price comparisons and actually drove the Jetta. All believed the car drove better and bought it. This is what VW people have said all along....we will get competitors customers looking at the Jetta. He is right.


----------



## damms22 (Oct 16, 2010)

how much you buy it for?


----------



## gordo24fan (Feb 1, 2011)

I really think this thread was started because people always want to bash away at the first model year of most cars. I just bought the new Jetta and love it. They did cut on certain things, but to say the interior is crap and it's not mechanically sound is just moronic. The interior is simple and clean. The 2.5L SE model I own is quick. As for the solid rear axle, it doesn't hurt the handling at all. It's rare I find someone that feels I am slowing them down in the twisties (HWY 17 to Santa Cruz is no joke). The only thing I think could be changed back is the rear drum brakes to disc (this car still stops fast though). All that being said, if you don't like it don't buy it. You enjoy your car and I'll enjoy mine.


----------



## TOMPASS (Apr 6, 2010)

BetterByDesign said:


> You have to assume the new price point is meant to get NEW CUSTOMERS in the showroom only From that point on, those that dont know can either be impressed with a 2.0, which I find shocking, but will admit is a reliable simple engine; or be upsold once they move up from whatever similar price point Japanese car they were looking at. I have not seen the new jetta interior, but how bad can it be compared to the Honda/Toyota parts bin?
> 
> I am not sure VW of America gives a flying #$% what present/previous VW owners think; VW needs NEW CUSTOMERS, making exisitng customers happy has never been and never will be priority


Considering how happy existing TCL customers seem to be...


----------



## sda100175 (Feb 1, 2011)

If the VI is getting new buyers into the showroom, fine, I'll move upmarket to the Passat or CC. I had a VI for a service loaner, and it is a much more down market car than my V, especially the interior as has been mentioned many times. I actually like the exterior look of the VI a little bit better, but the little things (switch quality, hard plastics, goose-neck on the trunk, prop rod on the hood, LATCH hooks not cut-out, etc) will bother previous VW owners.

Like I said, I'm fine with the Jetta being VW's "starter car". With the Passat dropping in price but maintaining VW quality, it makes a nice alternative to previous Jetta owners.


----------



## DJP944 (Oct 21, 2005)

im sure vw is going to miss you.


----------

